# Trimming hair around eyes



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions how to trim the hair around the corners of the eyes. Pipper has almost 2 more weeks before he can get in to the groomers but the hair is starting to get too long in the corners of his eyes. He sits really good now for brushing his face hair but he gets squirmy when he sees the scissors near his face and I'm too scared of poking his eyes. I'm sure the hair around his eyes contributes to his tear stains.
Also, does anyone know where I can buy Spa Lavish in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought some good trimming scissors with rounded tips. I haven't used them yet, they are too squirmy and I'm afraid I'll poke them.I think I'll get my daughter to help.Maybe between the two of us we can do it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I bought some good trimming scissors with rounded tips. I haven't used them yet, they are too squirmy and I'm afraid I'll poke them.I think I'll get my daughter to help.Maybe between the two of us we can do it.


 Ya I have the rounded scissors too but I'm still worried I'll poke him. My husband tried holding him but he's still too squirmy. I figure I can eventually get him to sit still since I got him to be so good now for brushing but the hair in his eyes is bugging me now.


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Cali isn't that squirmy when I groom her because she knows if she sits still she gets a treat! But if you can get someone to help you maybe you could try using a small comb or a flea comb and comb up the hair you want to trim and hold the comb where it will protect the eyes while it is holding the hair and try trimming that way. Did that make since?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Calis mom said:


> Cali isn't that squirmy when I groom her because she knows if she sits still she gets a treat! But if you can get someone to help you maybe you could try using a small comb or a flea comb and comb up the hair you want to trim and hold the comb where it will protect the eyes while it is holding the hair and try trimming that way. Did that make since?


Yes that makes perfect sense but not sure if I can get the comb to hold the hair because it's not very long, just enough that its barely poking his eyes but as soon as he wakes up I will sure give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I do have my groomer trim the hair short near the eyes. Otherwise the tear stains Tyler had were pretty horrific. This helped and we kept them short so they never poked in his eyes. My groomer (not I) holds on tight to his beard and he basically will stay till. Maybe that will help if you and your DH try. I'm too nervous to do it myself and so we go to the groomer for trims every three weeks. I know a lot of people grow out the hair long but whenever I did that with Tyler he just had a massive amount of staining running down his face and wet a lot.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Noses are good handles! Hold gently but firmly.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't trim any hair around eyes anymore. We grew everything out from corner of eyes. It was a pain kerping them trimmed and aleays wiping eyes. My groomer said I should grow it all out, top stands up and let bottom fall over bridge. Working much better for us. Don't have to wash eyes as much. No more pokey hairs. Many groomers just trim everything around eyes. Mine doesn't. Unless there is a need for it like staining would be.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

we trim the eyes because it is easier to keep up with all Finn's crazy hair that way. I hold him gently but firmly by his nose and beard. I place the scissors diagonal across his nose with the point well past the eye and snip the little inside hairs using the middle of the scissors. My scissors are rounded scissors but I do not use the ends for fear of clipping his skin/eye if he does move. It took some time for him to get used to this before he would sit well for me. Lots of treats and praise help. he is roughly 9 months now and sits still (mostly) b/c he wants the treat from grooming. 
I'm sorry I am not sure where to get spa lavish from in Canada. I purchased mine from amazon.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Like this is how we do it. NOT with the clippers but with the scissors. She shows it right after the clippers (around 30 sec)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Rounded scissors, wait till he's sleepy, and I always point the tip of the scissors AWAY from the eye. And a little bit at a time to get him used to it. If he's especially fidgety that day or you are stressed, put down the scissors, and do it the next day.


----------

